

Mailinator family now includes talkinator - jgamman
http://www.talkinator.com/
o if there is no sign-up, what name will I have when I enter a room?
One will be generated for you. You can change it with the "name change" button or just type "/nick yourNewName".<p>How can I tell if someone in a talkinator room is a noob?
Their nick will be "yourNewName".
======
jgamman
from the FAQ: o if there is no sign-up, what name will I have when I enter a
room? One will be generated for you. You can change it with the "name change"
button or just type "/nick yourNewName".

How can I tell if someone in a talkinator room is a noob? Their nick will be
"yourNewName".

classic.

